# Me and my mare



## saraequestrian (Dec 4, 2007)

I'm technically a hunter/eq rider, but Chloe seems much happier in a dressagey-type frame than she is in a hunter long and low frame. So I decided to play up on that. 

I've noticed she isn't the stereotypical hunter horse nor does she want to be. We'll be experimenting, take her in some pleasure classes, some hunters, maybe even a few dressage. My ultimate goal is to start her over hunter courses (for the training, I want her to be able to go over a course with a slow consistent pace) and then move up to jumper courses. She's so small and flighty I think she'd excel in Jumpers. 

But anyways, constructive critism is welcomed!


----------



## Kirsti Arndt (Jun 23, 2008)

i think she is beautiful!!!!!! pics are too dark but she looks to be a very nice horse


----------



## Just Jump It (Jan 13, 2008)

I think your horse is very cute!

She looks sour. Is she feeling discomfort somewhere, or just being a mare?

Shes on the fore right now. I'm wondering if this is due to too much concentration on her headset insstead og her entire frame. A horse can be flexed at the poll but not working through the back. 

Use lots more leg and push her into your outside rein contact. Keep that contact there at all times, more so than your inside rein. Right now you are riding backwards with yuor hands, Lots of inside rien and ittle outside rein. Your inside rein needs to loosen up alot, and become more still. IN some pictures it has moved back quite a bit. 

In one pic, she has raised her head above the vertical, and you've dropped your hand maybe in an effort to lower her head. This will only make matters worse as you are putting pressure on the sensitive bars of ehr mouth. She will avoid this by either raising her head higher or sucking it back towards her chest- both are incorrect. 

When she raises her head, keep your hand still and put inside leg on. If there are any problems with your horses headset, it may be as a result of too little leg. 

Never move your inside rein back when asking your horse to give to the bit. This just pulls the horse on to the bit and results on a forced frame and stiffness. Instead, wiggle your ring finger and pick your hands up. The hand itself does not move, just your fingers. In ths way, you will be encouraging softness while still allowing forward movement. 

I would suggest a longer rein length (just a little), this will allow your horse to stretch out for the bit and compress that lower neck while bringing the top of her neck up.

As for you, you are a very nice rider! No comments there!


----------

